# Luggage lockers/storage at Munich Hauptbanhof (Train Station)



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Does anyone use the lockers at the Hauptbanhof? I did some research and find out that they have different size (Medium/Large) but did anyone use it before and see how large a piece of luggage (28 inches?) can fit into a large one?

If not, I will probably go to the check-in room for luggage at the station. Anyone know what time they operate?

I have a 9:00pm train to Florence and would like to walk across from the station for Octoberfest after dropoff and BUS back to station from airport at 3:00 or 4:00pm without luggage for couple hours.

Thanks


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Did a google search and found these links -- some useful info for you.

http://www.mvv-muenchen.de/en/home/service/luggagestorage/index.html

http://www.toytowngermany.com/lofi/index.php/t31094.html

http://www.toytowngermany.com/lofi/index.php/t766.html

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...e_lockers_at_Hauptbahnhof-Munich_Bavaria.html


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry Prost, I don't know the answer to your question. Good luck though!


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks...just want to make sure that if I go to leave luggage office, they will open till 8:00pm so that I need to make sure I am back to the station no later then 7:30pm to be 100% sure.


----------



## bimmer335is (Nov 27, 2010)

5 euro for medium and 8 for large. Backpack fits in medium. Carry on luggage need large size locker. Hope this help. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Bimmer App


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

We're doing ED the end of next week. We're staying near the Hauptbahnhof, so I'll be in & out of there a few times for the couple of days prior to my actual ED. I'll check it out, find open/close times, size, etc.


----------



## 1992jorge525 (Jan 16, 2011)

The station locker are should be open 24 hrs due to the 24 hrs train services..... That's how it is where I'm at near Frankfurt...


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

bimmer335is said:


> 5 euro for medium and 8 for large. Backpack fits in medium. Carry on luggage need large size locker. Hope this help.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Bimmer App


So I guess for anything larger then carry-on, I need to check-in by a check-in person at the station.

Thanks


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Wine-O said:


> We're doing ED the end of next week. We're staying near the Hauptbahnhof, so I'll be in & out of there a few times for the couple of days prior to my actual ED. I'll check it out, find open/close times, size, etc.


Thanks a lot, please find out the closing hour on weekdays.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

1992jorge525 said:


> The station locker are should be open 24 hrs due to the 24 hrs train services..... That's how it is where I'm at near Frankfurt...


Lockers I am sure are 24 hours...but in person check-in is my main concern


----------



## 1992jorge525 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm used to the ones where u put the money in close the door n take the key, they are as safe as in-person check in. Crime is no big thing in Germany trust me five years here and counting. But to each they own. Enjoy ur stay.


----------



## bimmer335is (Nov 27, 2010)

We had a carry on and backpack. There was still room left, but I am not sure if it fits a 28" size. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Bimmer App


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

bimmer335is said:


> We had a carry on and backpack. There was still room left, but I am not sure if it fits a 28" size.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Bimmer App


That's my question :dunno:


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Prost said:


> Thanks a lot, please find out the closing hour on weekdays.


The lockers are unmanned, 24-hour coin operated.

There are two main, huge open-air entrances to the Hof. Depending on which entrance you come in -- say for example you enter and the trains are to your left, take the haul entrance on your right to enter the shops area. As you enter the main hall, the first off-shoot to your right is the area where the lockers are located. It's a huge area.

I believe it takes 2 Euro for 24 hours, but I'm not sure. Just have some 1 and 2 Euro coins on you and you should be OK.

I didn't measure them, but they looked pretty deep. I think you will be fine with a 28".

The Hof is quite an amazing place. Right before you enter the hall to the lockers, on the right is a bakery which has the best apple strudel, among other things. Enjoy.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Wine-O said:


> The lockers are unmanned, 24-hour coin operated.
> 
> There are two main, huge open-air entrances to the Hof. Depending on which entrance you come in -- say for example you enter and the trains are to your left, take the haul entrance on your right to enter the shops area. As you enter the main hall, the first off-shoot to your right is the area where the lockers are located. It's a huge area.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I think I will try to fit the locker with my 28" first and if not, I will check it in. Anyone knows the hours for the in person check in?


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

Not sure if this is relevant to your question but....if you are flying in/out of Munich airport, they have a luggage storage service. I've used it in the past and it's worked great. Good luck!


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

TeddyBGame said:


> Not sure if this is relevant to your question but....if you are flying in/out of Munich airport, they have a luggage storage service. I've used it in the past and it's worked great. Good luck!


Teddy,

Thanks, but all I need is train station luggage info since I will use it for a couple hours before my train to Florence.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Wine-O said:


> We're doing ED the end of next week. We're staying near the Hauptbahnhof, so I'll be in & out of there a few times for the couple of days prior to my actual ED. I'll check it out, find open/close times, size, etc.


Wine-O, did you find out the size and hour info?


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Prost said:


> Wine-O, did you find out the size and hour info?


All I found out was what I reported above.


----------

